# Pulled Pork Recipes



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*SlowCooker Pulled Pork*

*Ingredients*


3 Tbsp light brown sugar

2 tsp hot paprika

1 tsp mustard powder

½ tsp ground cumin

Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper

1 (3- to 4-lb) boneless pork shoulder, trimmed of excess fat

2 tsp vegetable oil

½ cup apple cider vinegar, plus more to taste

3 Tbsp tomato paste

6 potato buns

Barbecue sauce and prepared coleslaw, for serving

*Directions*


Combine 1 tablespoon brown sugar, the paprika, mustard powder, cumin, 2 teaspoons salt and 1/2 teaspoon pepper in a small bowl. Rub the spice mixture all over the pork.

Heat the vegetable oil in a large skillet; add the pork and cook, turning, until browned on all sides, 5 minutes. Remove the pork and transfer to a plate; whisk 3/4 cup water into the drippings in the skillet. Transfer the liquid to a 5-to-6-quart slow cooker.

Add the vinegar, tomato paste, the remaining 2 tablespoons brown sugar and 2 cups water to the slow cooker and whisk to combine. Add the pork, cover and cook on low, 8 hours.

Remove the pork and transfer to a cutting board. Strain the liquid into a saucepan, bring to a boil and cook until reduced by half, about 10 minutes. Season with salt. Roughly chop the pork and mix in a bowl with 1 cup of the reduced cooking liquid, and salt and vinegar to taste. Serve on buns with barbecue sauce and coleslaw.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*BBQ'd Pulled Pork Sandwiches*

*Ingredients*

*BBQ Rub*


¼ cup brown sugar lightly packed

2 Tbsp cracked black pepper

¼ cup paprika

1 Tbsp garlic powder

1 Tbsp onion powder

tsp coriander powder

1 Tbsp dry mustard powder

1 Tbsp coarse salt

1 Tbsp ground cayenne

*BBQ Mop*


1 ⅔ cup ketchup

1 cup apple cider vinegar

½ cup fresh apple cider

½ cup lightly packed brown sugar

2 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce

tsp paprika

tsp dry mustard powder

1 tsp cayenne

1 tsp salt

*Dipping Sauce*


1 cup ketchup

2 cup tomato sauce

3 can whole chipotle peppers in adobo sauce diced fine

1 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce

1 Tbsp molasses

2 Tbsp apple cider vinegar

1 tsp onion powder

1 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp dry mustard

1 tsp paprika

1 tsp chili powder

1 tsp dried thyme

1 cup apple sauce

*BBQ Pork*


1 - 6 lbs. pork butt or shoulder (2.72kg)

12 cups (3 litres) mesquite wood chips (8 cups soaked in cool water for 1 hour and drained)

*Directions*

*BBQ Rub*


Combine rub ingredients in a small bowl, mix until all ingredients are evenly combined. Place pork on a tray and rub the mixture into the flesh using slight pressure to tear little pockets of flavour in the meat. Place rubbed pork in a large sealable bag. Marinate in the refrigerator overnight.

*BBQ Mop*


Combine all ingredients in a medium bowl and whisk until evenly combined. Reserve ¾ cup (187ml) of the mop to pour over the pulled pork when finished cooking.

During the cooking mop the pork every ½ hour using a mop brush.

*Dipping Sauce*


Place all sauce ingredients into a medium saucepan and place over medium high heat. Bring sauce to a boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer for 20 minutes. Remove from heat and set aside.

Using your hands (rubber gloves recommended) or a fork pull at the pork meat. It will come off in threads. Serve pulled pork with reserved barbeque mop sauce and dipping sauce on soft rolls.

*BBQ Pork*


Preheat barbeque to medium heat 350F (176C).

Place pork on a tray and rub the mixture into the flesh using slight pressure to tear little pockets of flavour in the meat. Place rubbed pork in a large sealable bag. Marinate in the refrigerator overnight.

The following day, let 8 cups of wood chips soak for 1 hour in cool water. Drain wood chips. To make the smoke pouches, place 2 cups (500ml) of the drained wet chips with 1 cup (250ml) of the dry. Mix until evenly distributed. Wrap chips in foil to fit the size of your barbeque burner. Using a fork, pierce the package several times all over to allow the smoke to escape. Repeat with remaining chips to create 2 pouches in total.

Prepare barbeque for indirect cooking. Leave 2 burners off and one burner on. Place a drip pan on the side of the barbeque that is off. Place a smoking pouch on the side that is turned on, directly over the burner. Place the pork on the grill over the drip pan. Cook for 5-6 hours (about an hour a pound) changing the smoke pouch when smoke dissipates.

During the cooking mop the pork every ½ hour using a mop brush. Remove the pork from the grill and loosely cover with foil. Let rest for 30 minutes. Using your hands (rubber gloves recommended) or a fork pull at the pork meat. It will come off in threads. Serve pulled pork with reserved barbeque mop sauce and dipping sauce on soft rolls.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Basic Pulled Pork*

*Ingredients*

*Pulled Pork*


2 Tbsp paprika

2 Tbsp packed brown sugar

2 Tbsp kosher or other coarse salt

1 Tbsp garlic powder

1 Tbsp onion powder

1 Tbsp freshly ground black pepper

1 tsp dry mustard

½ tsp cayenne pepper

½ tsp ground coriander

½ tsp ground cumin

2 kg bone-in pork shoulder picnic roast

8 sandwich buns, such as Portuguese buns or soft white buns, halved

1 pkg coleslaw mix

1 cup coleslaw dressing

*Sauce*


1 cup ketchup

¾ cup apple cider vinegar

¾ cup cola

1 Tbsp maple syrup

*Directions*

*
Pulled Pork*


Preheat oven to 325F (160C).

In small bowl, stir together paprika, brown sugar, salt, garlic powder, onion powder, pepper, mustard, cayenne, coriander and cumin. Measure out 2 tbsp (25 mL) of the spice mix; rub remaining spice mix all over pork. Place in metal roasting pan. Tightly wrap pan in foil. Bake in oven until meat is tender and falling off bone, about 5 to 6 hours.

*Sauce*


Meanwhile, make Sauce: In saucepan, combine ketchup, vinegar, cola, maple syrup and reserved spice mix. Bring to a boil over medium-high heat. Reduce heat to simmer; cook uncovered until reduced to 1-1/2 cups (375 mL), about 25 minutes. Set aside.

Unwrap pork. Pull meat away from bones. Shred meat with two forks. Combine pork with half of sauce. Slather remaining sauce on cut sides of bottom buns; top with pork. Mix coleslaw mix with dressing; mound on top. Top with bun lids.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Anna Olson's Pulled Pork Stew*

*Ingredients*
5 lb(s) boneless pork picnic shoulder

2 cup dark beer

½ cup white vinegar

½ cup dark brown sugar

½ cup BBQ sauce

¼ cup soy sauce

2 Tbsp instant coffee powder

2 Tbsp chili powder

*Directions*


Preheat oven to 325 F.

Place picnic shoulder in a large pot or Dutch oven. Whisk remaining ingredients together and pour over shoulder.

Cover and bring to a simmer on the stove.

Place, covered, in oven and cook for about 3 hours, basting often and turning meat over after 90 minutes, until meat yields easily when a fork is inserted.

Lift pork shoulder to a cutting board. Peel away skin from shoulder, scrape away any excess fat and discard. Skim off fat from top of juices in pot. With 2 forks, pull pork into shreds and toss with juices.

Reheat on the stove and serve on a bun or over cooked rice.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Michael Smith's Pulled Pork Sandwiches*

*Ingredients*

*For the Spice Rub*


4 heaping tbsp brown sugar

4 heaping tbsp paprika

2 heaping tbsp garlic powder

2 heaping tbsp onion powder

2 heaping tbsp ground pepper

2 heaping tbsp fine salt

2 heaping tbsp ground cumin

2 heaping tbsp ground coriander

2 heaping tbsp dried oregano

*For the Mop*

1 cup cider vinegar

1 Tbsp brown sugar

2 Tbsp spice rub

*For the pork*


1 6-8 lb pork butt, bone in

2 cup soaked wood chips

*Directions*

*For the Spice Rub*


Put the spices into a mason jar and shake until well combined. Sprinkle liberally over the pork butt and rub into the meat until it is well coated. Put into the refrigerator and marinate overnight.

*For the Mop*


Put mop ingredients into a small bowl and mix well.

*For the pork*


Preheat your outdoor BBQ grill to high. Remove the grate on one side of the grill and place a small pan of soaked woodchips directly on the elements below and close the lid. When they begin to really smoke, turn the grill down to low until it reaches a temperature of 250°.

Put the pork butt on the grill beside the woodchips, close the lid and cook to an internal temperature of 140°. Brush some of the mop mixture onto the pork butt and repeat every half hour or so as the pork slowly continues to cook to an internal temperature of 165°. This will take several hours or longer. In fact the longer it takes the better it will taste. You will have to replenish the wood chips every now and then and experiment until you find the ideal level of heat under them that keeps them smoking.

Put the finished pork into a large roasting pan and let it cool for a few minutes until you can handle it. Shred the meat with 2 forks or simply pull it apart with your fingers. It should pull apart easily. Add a few cups of your favourite barbeque sauce and toss the works well.

Serve on potato buns with cabbage cole slaw and more barbeque sauce.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Lizzie's Bourbon-Mango Pulled Pork*

*Ingredients*

*Perfectly Spiced Slow Cooker Pulled Pork*


1 tsp salt

1 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp ground cumin

½ tsp crumbled dried oregano

½ tsp ground coriander

½ tsp ground cinnamon

1.8 kilograms boneless pork sirloin

2 bay leaves

2 cup water

*Mango-Jalapeno Slaw*


½ heads green cabbage

1 ripe mango, peeled and diced

½ small red onion, thinly sliced into 1-inch strips

½ cup cilantro

1 jalapeno pepper, very thinly sliced

¼ cup seasoned rice vinegar

¼ cup lime juice

¼ cup orange juice

salt to taste

*Directions*

*Perfectly Spiced Slow Cooker Pulled Pork*


Place the bay leaves in the bottom of a slow cooker and place the pork on top.

Sprinkle pork evenly with salt, garlic powder, cumin, oregano, coriander, and cinnamon. Pour the water around the sides of the pork, being careful not to rinse off the spice mixture.

Cover and cook on low until the pork shreds easily with a fork, about 8 - 10 hours. Turn the meat after it has cooked for 4 - 5 hours. When the pork is tender, remove from slow cooker, and shred with two forks. Use cooking liquid as needed to moisten the meat.

*Mango-Jalapeno Slaw*


Toss all ingredients gently and let marinate in the fridge for at least 1 hour.

*Assembly*

*Ingredients*


2 ripe mangoes

1 recipe Perfectly Spiced Slow Cooker Pork

1 tsp cipotle chili powder

2 tsp honey

3 Tbsp bourbon whiskey

3 cup barbeque sauce, NOT hickory flavour

1 recipe Mango-Jalapeno Slaw

toasted sandwich rolls or buns

*Directions*

Peel and roughly chop the mangoes.

Place a large saucepan over medium-high heat and add the chopped mango. Using a potato masher, smash the mango into a thick, chunky paste and cook until the mango has reduced and darkened slightly, about 5 minutes.

Add the honey, chipotle powder, and whiskey and stir to blend. Bring to a simmer. Reduce heat to medium-low, and simmer, stirring frequently for 2 - 3 minutes, allowing the alcohol in the bourbon to cook off.

Stir in the barbeque sauce and remove from the heat.

Gently stir the shredded pork into the mango barbeque sauce, taking care not to break up the tender pork too much. It's desirable for each sandwich to have some chunks of meat that are identifiable as port. Heat until warmed through. At Lizzie's we served the pork on toasted soft hamburger buns, but chewy bakery-style rolls are good, too. Top the pork with Mango-Jalapeno Slaw and dig in!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Rene Chauvin's Slow-Cooked OvenRoasted Pulled Pork*

*Ingredients*

5 lb(s) pork shoulder

1 large onion, chopped

6 pc whole dry chile

2 Tbsp curry powder

½ cup Molasses

1 cup catsup

2 cup mustard

2 pc cinnamon stick

1 bunch fresh mint

½ cup cider vinegar

3 pc star anise

Cajun rub

4 large buns

*Directions*


Preheat oven to 350°F. 
Sautee the onion, curry and dry chile with the pork shoulder rubbed with Cajun spice in a high wall roasting pan until meat is browned. 
Add remaining ingredients, cover and cook in oven for approx 3 1/2 hours or until meat falls apart and is tender. 
Remove from heat, and shred into nice bite-size chunks with some strained cooking sauce. 
Serve on a large bun or roll with more sauce.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Tunnel Bar-B-Que restaurant - Pulled Pork*

*Ingredients*

5 lb(s) bone-in pork butt or shoulder with fat

2 Tbsp liquid smoke

2 Tbsp rib rub (Tunnel Bar-B-Que Back rib rub recommended)

2 Tbsp coarse sea salt

2 Tbsp brown sugar

waxed paper

plastic wrap

aluminum foil

*Directions*

Massage meat with liquid smoke.

Mix rib rub, coarse sea salt and brown sugar together. Then rub seasoning mixture all over the meat.

Place on a pan and cover tight with plastic wrap. Refrigerate for approximately one to two hours covered tight.

Preheat oven to 250 degrees Fahrenheit.

Remove meat from fridge and wrap with waxed paper until sealed tight followed by a layer of foil.

Place meat in oven for approximately ten to twelve hours. Probe the meat with a thermometer. When meat is done temperature should be 170 degrees Fahrenheit to 185 degrees Fahrenheit in the centre.

Using two forks pull the meat from the bone and place on a tray to cool.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Smoked Pulled Pork with Smoked Homemade Ketchup*

*Ketchup Ingredients*


3 - 4 medium tomatoes, chopped

2 medium carrots, chopped

1 white onion, chopped

⅔ head garlic, chopped

4 cups canned crushed tomatoes

2 cups + 1 Tbsp sugar

2 cups + 1 Tbsp Merlot vinegar

⅓ Tbsp cinnamon

½ tsp cumin

⅓ Tbsp ancho chile

⅔ Tbsp salt

*Ketchup Directions*


Preheat smoker to 220ºF.

On a large baking tray, mix together tomatoes, carrots, onions, and garlic.

Smoke vegetables for 3 hours.

Once vegetables are done smoking, remove from smoker and transfer vegetables to a large pot.

Add the crushed tomatoes, sugar, vinegar, cinnamon, cumin, Ancho chili, and salt.

Cook sauce over medium heat, stirring occasionally, for 2 hours.

Remove from heat and set aside to cool.

Once ketchup has cooled, blend until smooth with an immersion blender.

Strain ketchup through a fine mesh sieve and transfer ketchup into jars or other airtight containers.

Refrigerate until use.

*Smoked Pulled Pork Ingredients*


1 (3-lb) pork butt, bone-in, skin removed

1 cup coarse sea salt

¾ cup sugar

1 Tbsp crushed fennel seed

1 tsp allspice

1 tsp chili flakes

¼ tsp mace

Apple cider

*Smoked Pulled Pork Directions*


Preheat smoker to 225ºF.

To make rub for the pork, stir together sea salt, sugar, fennel seed, allspice, chili flakes, and mace.

Coat pork butt with the rub and smoke for 5 hours.

Remove pork butt from smoker and place into a roasting pan.

Fill roasting pan halfway with apple cider and return pork to smoker for an additional 7 hours, until pulled pork reaches an internal temperature of 225ºF.

Once pork butt has finished smoking, transfer the braising liquid to a large pot and heat over medium low heat for about 15 minutes, until liquid reduces by half.

Remove excess fat and bones from the pork; using two forks, pull the meat until shredded.

Once braising liquid has reduced, add an equal volume of the reserved Smoked Ketchup (or ketchup of your choice); season sauce with salt and pepper, to taste.

Add the meat back into the braising liquid and heat over medium high heat until pulled pork is hot.

Serve pulled pork on ciabatta buns with your favourite coleslaw and mayonnaise.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

We made pulled pork tacos tonight. I butchered the pig myself and roasted it over a fire for our Fathers Day dinner. We made our own tortillas as well and no ketchup was abused.... Left over hillbilly tacos for everyone!


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Never, never, never, pull pork! Slice it, called “slice meat” when ordered here abouts. Pulled pork will dry out like the Sahara Desert after only 2 hours in the fridge. Throw it in a microwave and you can pick your teeth with it.

Slice Meat holds moisture and sweetness for a couple of days in the fridge when making sandwiches.. imho


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah pork, grow up around the dirty happy animal hell they were like pets to us ,out in the hills and out of close distance from major shopping centers ,I actually learn about those upon my arrival to the USA , we made do with what Mother Nature gave us and our pork was marinated over night with nothing more than salt, garlic and sour orange juice before been roasted whole over an open fire pit for many hours been rotated by hand power ,sometimes the beast was strap to a bamboo grill and lean-to over the fire (Barbacoa ,an original form of cooking in the Caribbean) now known as BBQ , I continue to used the marinade ,on any bird is wonderful ,especially turke.I cook my pork legs in my old Crockpot over night on low ,the meat falls apart and I finish it with a nice sofrito of onions and fresh cilantro (coriander). In Spanish cuisine, sofrito consists of garlic, onion, paprika, scotch bonnet peppers, and tomatoes cooked in olive oil. This goes very nice in a sandwich also over boil yucca (cassava) typically served with a pork dish. I cook Quail on the Crockpot with this marinade the I roast them in a hot oven brush with honey for a nice oriental sweet-sour oriental flavor, anyway you guys are killing my diet so I got to marinade the pork loin and on the Crockpot it goes.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is my smoked pork butt recipe:

I start with TWO 10lb fresh (never frozen) pork butts

Then I make a marinade of:

- 1 1/2 cups Apple Juice
- 1/2 cup Water
- 1/2 cup Brown Sugar or Brown Sugar Twin
- 1/2 cup Salt
- 2 TBS Soy Sauce
- 1 TBS Worcestershire Sauce

- Inject the marinade into the pork butt in multiple locations. Use as much as possible. 
- Place the pork butts into plastic storage bags along with remaining marinade.
- Place in refrigerator overnight. 
- The next day remove butts from bags and place on counter, let sit for approx. 45 minutes.
- Once they have "drained" pat them dry.
- Coat the pork butts with a light coat of yellow mustard.
- Then coat with your preferred meat rub (store bought or homemade).
- Preheat your smoker to 225 degrees, I use a sweet wood for pork butts (cherry or apple).
- Plan on it taking approx. 1 hour per lb of meat but internal temp is more important than time.

- Now make your mop (which should be well blended):

- 16 oz olive or coconut oil
- 16 oz cider vinegar
- 32 oz water
- 1 cup of the dry rub you used earlier
- 2 TBS Worcestershire
- 2 TBS Soy Sauce

- Mop after two hours of smoke, then at the 3 hour point and 4.5 hour point. 
- At approx. 6 hours (160-165 degrees) remove the butts from the smoker and place on foil.
- Mop them well, sprinkle with more dry rub, and wrap up the foil. 
- Insert internal thermometer as you don't want to let the heat out of your smoker while tenderizing. 
- Return to the smoker and leave it there until it hits 195 degrees. Just let it cook and leave it alone.
- Once it makes temp, remove and place it aluminum pan. It will be very hot. 
- Open the top of the foil and let some of the steam escape while also letting it drain a bit.
- Recap with foil and place in a clean and dry cooler to rest for 90 minutes or so. 
- Remove, place on counter, and pull as much as you will be eating.

I do not sauce my pulled pork but instead put out a couple of different sauces for people to choose from.


----------

